# Snowplow for the X=Trail



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

My wife and I are in the real estate market right now. A couple of the houses we are looking at have long driveways. Has anyone fitted a snowplow to their X-Trail? If so how is it working or not working? I'm not sure how feasible it is, but I do see Rangers and other small trucks/SUV's with plows.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Saw one on a Tracker the other day...it really looked "out-of-place".....

My thinking is that a blade on an X-T, pushing any amount of heavy (wet) snow would put a significant strain on various components - - - even though it's a great engine, it's still a 4 banger...........

Cheers = Roger


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Now THERES a thought - anyone got a V8 lump in an X-T?


----------

